# Tropheus and rocks



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Seems like most of the rock arrangements I've seen in tropheus tanks are not stacked and are low to the ground. I know tropheus need plenty of open water to swim in, but do they not enjoy rock piles like julie, comps or even cyps do ? I see these other fish go in and out of rock piles all the time.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

My tropheus tank has stacked rocks, and they definitely go in and out of them. I like to stack rocks with small voids to give fry a chance as I don't strip. Most of the time, they are out in the open, particularly when there is any motion in the room, they are at the front glass like they've never been fed before.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL yes I have a few of those kind of fish. They act like they haven't eaten in days. Good to know about the rock because I already have a nice stack of them ready when my fish arrive. Thank you for responding.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I just realized I have this question posted in 2 different areas of this forum. Sorry about that it was unintentional.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

No problem Judy. As a moderator, I chose to put it in the Tanganyikan section as well since you will most likely get more responses since it's more of a genus issue than a decorating one.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL I thought I was losing my mind which, as I'm getting older, seems like a real possibility.


----------

